# Malaysia government medical care



## synthia

I recently used a Malaysian government clinic for a simple problem. I was charged 15 ringgit (US$5) as a registration fee, saw the doctor, and got all my medications for free. I don't know that I would use this for a major health problem, but for a routine thing like a sore throat it was fine.

Compare that to the US, where even citizens must pay through the nose.


----------



## synthia

I've had another experience with the medical system here, this time private. I'm on anti-biotics now, but I'm going to need a root canal. I really liked the dentist, who is supposed to be good, because he was so good about explaining things to me. The tooth is already dead, so the root canal shouldn't be too bad. I hope.


----------

